# evap purge valve



## Lrossxxl (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a 98' maxima gxe that was givin to me and know i get the head ach from it, after a new trans, 2 new drive axels, all new brakes and calipers, and some other minnor stuff, now i need to replace the canister evap purge valve. if some one could please tell me where i can find this unit it would be very helpfull, seeing how i cant get an inspection done till i fix this. thank you,

Lucas


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

On top of the throttle body, if memory serves.


----------



## Lrossxxl (Jan 28, 2007)

i think your right.. i pulled it apart tonight its a small black thing with a few vac hose's on it. i just dont think what i did helped


----------



## anthonyr (Feb 1, 2007)

Is your check engine light on? If so, it will need to be resetted for the light to turn off.


----------

